# How come people feel? Or have it with moment?



## Bruk (Oct 9, 2010)

My question is, when i read al these topics i see everybody feels a lot of things, like to be scared, or stressed, or in a bad mood. I don't have any feelings, Never. I am never afraid, never scared and never stressed, i wish i could be afraid, scared, stressed or sad. And also i read people have "attacks" with me there are no attacks it is all the same every moment. (I don't feel anything, every moment) I thought everybody would have it like this... I was so surprised to see that people here could feel sad or unhappy... or don't have it at some moments ... So than am i an exception?

Thank you very much,

Greetings,

Bruk


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

You should read some of my posts, I feel exactly the same way as you do.


----------



## Bruk (Oct 9, 2010)

sonnl said:


> You should read some of my posts, I feel exactly the same way as you do.


Ok, i will, Thank you


----------



## Bruk (Oct 9, 2010)

Bruk said:


> Ok, i will, Thank you


Hey, i see you are also 22


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Bruk said:


> Hey, i see you are also 22


lol yes, you too?


----------



## Bruk (Oct 9, 2010)

sonnl said:


> lol yes, you too?


 Yes I am


----------



## Bruk (Oct 9, 2010)

Bruk said:


> Yes I am


i was just reading your posts


----------



## Bruk (Oct 9, 2010)

sonnl said:


> lol yes, you too?


so we must be some exceptions... (i'm sorry my english isn't that well) because i see that everybody has it with moments, or does have feelings like anxiety or stress or sadness


----------



## Bruk (Oct 9, 2010)

Bruk said:


> Yes I am


 Well i'm going to sleep now (in Belgium now it's 11.33 PM) hope i'll receive another post from you, Greetings Bruk


----------



## Bruk (Oct 9, 2010)

sonnl said:


> You should read some of my posts, I feel exactly the same way as you do.


 Ow i always accidentaly post to myself, this was for sonnl


----------



## ramza04 (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm with you on this one. I have absolutely no feelings. No mood, nothing. Just the same numbed out feeling everyday day-in and day-out for 3 yrs. No ups and downs no feelings of excitement or joy, no sadness, fear, absolutely nothing. Just emptiness. I literally feel like something is just blocked or jammed up in there cause there is this pressure that I can feel in the front part of my head. I'm surprised that this isn't discussed more on the forums because I find it the most frustrating part of this whole experience. I'd trade anything to get my emotions back.....ANYTHING.

Status: Numb


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I also have pressure in my head which gets even more intense when i eat food but it doesnt bother me. Did you try any meds? John Wort is a Godsend it helped my Anxiety and DP/DR a lot but i stopped it because i thought i'm cured and good enough and i also had skin problems with it (maybe from candida).


----------

